# Bought myself a Tamboa!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well I'm in to african music, I play a lot of Djembe (african drum) and had the chance to hear and play a great little instrument made in Quebec called the Tamboa. Whenl I got home I just had to order one. Have a listen!

http://www.tamboa.com/

[video=youtube;8_LuEiePx_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_LuEiePx_I[/video]

[video=youtube;xfG1EuNWLL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfG1EuNWLL4[/video]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very cool. I played bass for a couple of years with two guys who were into all manner of African drums and other instruments. Sure changed my way of thinking about where the bass lines fit into the groove. Western music has nothing on African rhythms. The Sunfest music festival in London (Ontario) usually has some worthy acts.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## antares (Mar 24, 2011)

*I have one too...great percussion*

I met Gilles (the creator) a few years ago, he made me visit his workshop where he developped many percussion instruments for many years. He told me that i arrived to the Tamboa after a few years of sound research.

I have found some vidz on youtube.com :

YouTube - Improvisation sur deux Tamböa - Improvising on two Tamböa
YouTube - Jouer des accords sur un Tamböa - Playing Chords on a Tamböa
YouTube - Jouer à deux sur un Tamböa - Playing duets on the Tamböa

take care and enjoy...

Sebastien


----------

